# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Black Blood Pythons

## Hapa_Haole

I've seen so many different looking black bloods I was curious to find out what the "normal" black blood looks like. Do they go through various color changes as they mature or is there just a lot of variance in their looks by nature? To my eyes some look jet black with well defined patterns while other just look liked dulled out red bloods with an overall black tint. So what's the norm? Does it just depend on the quality of the animal (and therefore price)? Thanks.

-Dennis

----------


## Drew87

They are two kinds of black bloods might be more not sure, there is a dark head black blood, and then a chrome head black blood.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hapa_Haole

Thanks! What you said about they're only being two types was confirmed in the other thread I started but I really hope they discover more. :Very Happy:   And it seems I was right to assume that their looks depend mostly on the quality of the animal.

----------


## littleindiangirl

The P. Curtus (aka black blood) has at least 3, maybe 4 distinct color phases. They go by so many nick names, and other common names...  :Razz: 

The first that most people think of when they hear black blood is the Black Head. ( Aka, Dark Head). 
The second is the Chrome heads (aka, light head).
Third is the Yellow/ Orange heads (although they may be light heads, but are so starkly different I can't see how they are one in the same)
Then the Caramel Albino morph, which has been reproduced by Tracy Barker of VPI.

Don't know if you have browsed, but we have a dark and light head p. curtus, I think it's pretty apparent that the light heads show more pattern.

----------

_anendeloflorien_ (01-12-2009),_Drew87_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## Hapa_Haole

Thanks for the sound info once again. 

I've seen many babies with very distinct patterns and white colorings but I don't think I've come across an adult with similar coloring or patterns. Do adults tend to fade out? Or have I just seen a poor representation of adult bloods? Or maybe I've mainly been viewing black heads over chrome heads? Or a little bit of everything?

Sorry for all the nooby questions!

-Dennis

----------


## littleindiangirl

The black heads pattern gets very dark as they age.

----------


## Drew87

> The black heads pattern gets very dark as they age.


Every shed my little black bloods head gets darker.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Krazy99CL

> The P. Curtus (aka black blood) has at least 3, maybe 4 distinct color phases. They go by so many nick names, and other common names... 
> 
> The first that most people think of when they hear black blood is the Black Head. ( Aka, Dark Head). 
> The second is the Chrome heads (aka, light head).
> Third is the Yellow/ Orange heads (although they may be light heads, but are so starkly different I can't see how they are one in the same)
> Then the Caramel Albino morph, which has been reproduced by Tracy Barker of VPI.
> 
> Don't know if you have browsed, but we have a dark and light head p. curtus, I think it's pretty apparent that the light heads show more pattern.


My opinion is there is 3. 
I havent seen anything regarding..het, morph, or percent head black bloods. So the heads are types and morphs are just morphs, if that make sence. Vpi has different morphs. Zebra, Caramel, etc...Carmel morph as been confirmed but not sure what type of gene.

The black heads are known to grow longer...
The orange/peach/yellow..(rare imo, nice clean one) smallest.
Chrome heads grow in between. 

What ever your beliefs are is up to you regarding types or morphs. I tend to say 3 and morphs dont count. But thats me. 
To me...Its like for the bloods for example. They have locales. Brongersmai, Bangka, and sumatra reds. Stripes, hypos, ya-di..ya da..are red morphs to me...

Just fyi. Kara can confirm the 3 types and their lengths... :Razz:

----------

_Hapa_Haole_ (12-21-2008)

----------


## Krazy99CL

ChrisK(on the kara's form) has one of the nicest peach heads ive seen to date.  :Razz:

----------


## redpython

i would almost bet there are more morphs out there than what you believe.

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> ChrisK(on the kara's form) has one of the nicest peach heads ive seen to date.


Can you tell me where to find a picture of said peach head?  :Very Happy:

----------


## littleindiangirl

> My opinion is there is 3. 
> I havent seen anything regarding..het, morph, or percent head black bloods. So the heads are types and morphs are just morphs, if that make sence. Vpi has different morphs. Zebra, Caramel, etc...Carmel morph as been confirmed but not sure what type of gene.
> 
> The black heads are known to grow longer...
> The orange/peach/yellow..(rare imo, nice clean one) smallest.
> Chrome heads grow in between. 
> 
> What ever your beliefs are is up to you regarding types or morphs. I tend to say 3 and morphs dont count. But thats me. 
> To me...Its like for the bloods for example. They have locales. Brongersmai, Bangka, and sumatra reds. Stripes, hypos, ya-di..ya da..are red morphs to me...
> ...


Right sorry, I didn't mean to imply that the caramel morph was a head type, although it came off that way.

----------

_Krazy99CL_ (01-03-2009)

----------


## redpython

more comments from the peanut gallery.

brongersmai a locale, it's a species.

there are also malaysians.  i have a pair.  they are not common.

curtus:  chromeheads can get as big as the reds, as can the yellow yeads in some occasions.

There is variation in all three species on size and color.

----------


## redpython

i think if i drank, my spelling and grammar would be better.

----------


## Krazy99CL

> ChrisK(on the kara's form) has one of the nicest peach heads ive seen to date.


quote myself. lol. Correction. Christopher89 peach head.

I hope he doesnt mind sharing an awesome black like this. Id take it in a heart beat! :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Krazy99CL

> Right sorry, I didn't mean to imply that the caramel morph was a head type, although it came off that way.


Connie, its ok. just read it that way. Btw. You should update us on your awesome blacks! :Razz:

----------


## tmartin2347

Black bloods are sweet looking, and that one pictured above is hot.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> Connie, its ok. just read it that way. Btw. You should update us on your awesome blacks!


LOL, no YOU should update us on your awesome black!

----------


## anendeloflorien

> *The black heads are known to grow longer...*
> The orange/peach/yellow..(rare imo, nice clean one) smallest.
> Chrome heads grow in between.


Do they really? That's interesting  :Very Happy:  My girl just picked out a beautiful little black head up at NERD. How much of a size difference is there usually with the black heads vs orange/peach/yellow and chromes?

----------


## littleindiangirl

They grow larger than the yellow head locality, but are still the smallest between the 3 species.

----------


## anendeloflorien

> They grow larger than the yellow head locality, but are still the smallest between the 3 species.


Ahhh okay so the head color type is tied to a locality then? That's interesting  :Very Happy:  Thanks again Connie!

----------

